

Maximum number of indexes per mysql table is 64 - vinnyglennon

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.mysql.com&#x2F;doc&#x2F;refman&#x2F;5.0&#x2F;en&#x2F;features.html &quot;Support for up to 64 indexes per table (32 before MySQL 4.1.2). Each index may consist of 1 to 16 columns or parts of columns&quot;<p>Hit this building fanfootage.com, anyone hitting this upper limit?
======
onion2k
Fanfootage is essentially a music video sharing site where you replace the
audio with a professional recording of the band, right? What on Earth are you
doing that necessitates more than 64 indexes on a table?! Either you're
building something something far more complicated than a sharing site, or
something is very wrong in your database design.

------
Piskvorrr
I did encounter this exact issue; and sure enough, the developers had no clue
how to use indexes: "just slap an index on every column, and it will Magically
Just Work."

In other words, even 10 indexes per table is a red flag; if you see more than
30 indexes on a table, something is terribly wrong - database architecture,
programmers' understanding of how indexes work, or both.

